# first coyote



## musky fisherman

went out tonight for the first time with my primos power dog electronic caller. i let the rabbit squall for 15 minutes then out of nowhere their it was! boy did the 270 do a number on her!lol she was on a dead run straight at the quiver critter!


----------



## Bonecrusher

Awesome man. I bet you saw that yote running full tilt when you went to sleep!


----------



## musky fisherman

you got that right! i cant wait to get out again.


----------



## BassSlayerChris

Still lookin for my first yote but congrats!


----------



## vinnystatechamp

were you in the woods or field?


----------



## CoachG

musky fisherman said:


> went out tonight for the first time with my primos power dog electronic caller. i let the rabbit squall for 15 minutes then out of nowhere their it was! boy did the 270 do a number on her!lol she was on a dead run straight at the quiver critter!


Glad to hear it. Can't wait to post something similar! Congrats!


----------



## musky fisherman

vinnystatechamp said:


> were you in the woods or field?


i was in a field about 2 miles back in the woods. so kinda both i guess.


----------



## vinnystatechamp

Im trying to learn how to yote hunt so I have a couple questions: do you use both the quiver critter AND the primos power dog caller? does the quiver critter have a call already on it?


----------



## CoachG

Yes, you use them both. The sound attracts the coyote, and the critter draws its attention to pull it in, without looking for the hunter.

Some types of "critters" can be plugged into the caller to react accordingly. However, this particular model (around $130) of Primos Power Dogg Electronic Caller does not have a jack that goes out to the critter to make it dance.

The critter itself does not have a call built into it, but they make some that do.

Check out these links:
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Primos-3751-Power-Dogg-Call/dp/B00149NP44"]Amazon.com: Primos Power Dogg Call: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@21mIacgWl5L[/ame]
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Expedite-Quiver-Critter%C2%99/dp/B000P4NL52"]Amazon.com: Quiver Critter: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@21f13PwJH4L[/ame]


----------



## vinnystatechamp

day or night? ive tried it 3 times during dusk with no luck. i have an old red spot light we used when it got dark.


----------



## CoachG

Check out this website for some good tips on predator hunting. It should answer your question about "when", and maybe a few others you have:

http://lewand.tripod.com/barkatthemooncoyoteclub/id4.html


----------



## musky fisherman

thanks coach for answering vinnys questions! im really new at yote hunting to all info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Avid

Some great Varmint hunting advice in here. I myself prefer a 17hmr and drops them yotes on the spot.


----------



## Toxic

Here is an awesome coyote site. It has MP3 downloads. And tell you how to make your own caller. And also how to make a critter getter. 

http://varmintal.com/coy5-20.htm


----------



## Bad Bub

musky fisherman said:


> you got that right! i cant wait to get out again.


Kill one and your hooked for life! My first was on a night fox hunt. First time i'd ever hunted anything after dark. You wanna talk about an adrenaline rush. Those glowing red eyes are burned in the back of my retinas forever! Never felt a rush like that while deer hunting. I'm an addict!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wiki21

Just curious...how do you know your not shooting a stray dog or something? Never been interested in yotes until that last post....kinda got my blood pressure up just thinkin about it haha


----------



## Bad Bub

Stray dogs are rare where we hunt at night but i could understand the concern. But there was no mistake about that one when he came in. You could just tell you were the bait and he was hunting you. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Huntinbull

No collar visible then it is game. Feral or stray dogs do much damage to wildlife populations. Most farmers/live stock men ask me to kill all the coyotes I see and any dogs running loose.


----------



## Bad Bub

I think he was referring to night hunting but i see your point.... but i don't think i could pull the trigger on a domestic dog unless i felt immediately threatened.... i know how much my son loves my german shepherd and i couldn't imagine the feeling of another parent telling their kids that somebody shot their dog because the 6 year old accidentally left the back door open....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hopin to cash

If Huntinbull is shooting animals at will that just happen to wonder into gun range I have lost all respect and will not open another post on here that he is in. Please explain your postion and reafirm all that you are making sure your target is that of a cyote not some ones dog. There is no open land in Ohio that has a damn fearl dog problem these days.


----------



## CrazyFurCoyotes

Just read some of the first posts. Downloaded some free calls. Got P.A. speaker and mini amp from radio shack. And 300 ft of 18 ga. Wire from menards and 3.5 mm male headphone jack. Have a caller for less than $50!!! Not including the phone with my calls on it. Lol. Just set the speaker out the whole 100 yds. And let her rip. It works, just have no real place to put it to good use!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shortdrift

hopin to cash said:


> If Huntinbull is shooting animals at will that just happen to wonder into gun range I have lost all respect and will not open another post on here that he is in. Please explain your postion and reafirm all that you are making sure your target is that of a cyote not some ones dog. There is no open land in Ohio that has a damn fearl dog problem these days.


Don't know where you have been wandering around but I have seen several packs of dogs running deer in SE ohio and was once attacked by a small group on my Uncles farm in North Royalton some 45 years ago. Yes, I would have shot every one of them if I had a gun, someones pet ot not.


----------



## viper1

Dogs will pack up and run a deer to death. Coyotes wont. Mostly loners and vegetarians. Wont attack any thing bigger than a rabbit unless sick or starving. They will not attack a man. Hunted se Ohio clear to top of ne Ohio. Seen a lot of yotes. These are not big bad wolfs. Its no more than a small dog any adult could beat todeath.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## viper1

http://tchester.org/sgm/lists/coyote_attacks.html
Good read for those afraid of a coyotes. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## coydog1254

Ok, do we need to do the drama reacts to peoples posts? If you don't like what they have to say go cry it out and don't read anymore of thier posts. I would really be shocked if anyone on here gave two $hits what you thought about someone killing a ferrel dog. Any dog that runs deer will run livestock! Even if they don't kill them they run weight off them. That converts to cold hard cash anyway you look at it.

As far as yote busting, just keep at it guys. I hunted yotes when I was a kid in SE Ohio and didn't egt a darn thing. (they weren't as heavily populated as they are now). My huge learning curve came from the Mojavi when I was in the Marine Corps. Yotes are booming out there. You will get better the more you do it just like anything else. The only difference between a good yote hunter and a poor one is time and study. Know where they are, don't call blind unless you have to. I drive around and blast the siren to locate, they won't always howl but they will about 50%. Be quiet, still, and stay on stand longer than 20 or 30 minutes. I would hang an average of 45 to an hour. I hunt morning, noon, and dusk coyotes don't go home during day light hours. I just like to see evrything unfold. Most of all have fun!!!

Primos Calling All Coyotes series of videos

Randy Anderson/Primos "Mastering the Art: Predators" DVD

I use Primos mouth calls and FoxPro ecalls. Best of luck.


----------



## Huntinbull

The only time I will shoot dogs, that I have verified are not wearing collars through my scope (any doubt and they walk), is on land where the land owner has asked me to do so. Two farms I hunt have problems with feral or stray dogs harrassing and killing livestock/birds. The land owners have asked me to control the coyote and stray dogs. I do not and will never shoot someones dog. I will however respect the wishes of particular landowners, especially after I have seen the evidence. I hope that allays your worries about me. Most anyone on here who has met me can give you their opinion of my morals and values. Ask around, I am not some slob hunter.


----------



## ezbite

hopin to cash said:


> If Huntinbull is shooting animals at will that just happen to wonder into gun range I have lost all respect and will not open another post on here that he is in. Please explain your postion and reafirm all that you are making sure your target is that of a cyote not some ones dog. There is no open land in Ohio that has a damn fearl dog problem these days.


LOL, i personally know Huntingbull very well. im positive he's NOT just out shooting any dog that happen to wonder in range. 

to the OP, great job on killing the yote.


----------



## hopin to cash

Don't want to sound like a member of PETA or nothing but just want to make sure that when we pass on the tradition of hunting we take the time to explain our tactics. Don't like the tactic of teaching people to shoot at what they may consider wild dogs vs yotes. When we were kids we spent many hours a field with our labs and beagles at night. Training young beagles on snow under full moons was one of the best things ever. Seeing the beagles chase rabbits (nocturnal they are) in training was much bigger thrill than the shooting. Please keep in mind that the one day you pull the trigger on some little kids dog because you got land owner permission will haunt you for life. I have recently started hunting yotes and have passed on a few sure shots because I 2nd quessed dog or yote. Thank God when were youngsters our neighbors didn't allow some of you out to fox or cyote hunt. Not sure what you get at the fur takers for a dead dog but I would guess nothing.


----------



## Huntinbull

Good stewardship doesn't just apply to wild animals. If you own domesticated animals, then you should keep track of them. If the landowners are having enough problems that they feel the need to cull stray dogs to protect their investments then so be it. If the dogs were "owned" then they wouldn't cause the problems they do.

I am sorry if my posts offended you or bothered you. Wasn't the plan. There seems to be a big problem occurring with people getting dogs and cats for pets then turning them loose when they cannot (or will not) take care of them. Unfortunately that leaves the problem for others.


----------



## SteveF

First time coyote hunting, and I was wondering if I could have any good tips and tricks? Anything helps, and do you guys know of a good public hunting area in Ohio, preferably Southeastern Ohio? Anybody ever try Salt Fork for yotes?


----------



## hopin to cash

Have been successful in the Brush Creek area in the last few years. Located in northern Jefferson county.


----------



## Bad Bub

hopin to cash said:


> Have been successful in the Brush Creek area in the last few years. Located in northern Jefferson county.


Same here, but have noticed that they are getting wiser. Time to buy a foxpro for me. My mouth calls are starting to let me down....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gepetto

viper1 said:


> Dogs will pack up and run a deer to death. Coyotes wont. Mostly loners and vegetarians. Wont attack any thing bigger than a rabbit unless sick or starving. They will not attack a man. Hunted se Ohio clear to top of ne Ohio. Seen a lot of yotes. These are not big bad wolfs. Its no more than a small dog any adult could beat todeath.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


YOu haven't spent much woods time if you haven't seen yotes team on deer. As for being loners and vegetarians that won't attack anything bigger than a rabbit unless starving, that is simply laughable insofar as ignorance qualifies as amusement. Sorry if you find my observation offensive, but reality trumps fantasy.

I've been an avid archery hunter since before most of you were born and have killed my share of deer with traditional tackle, including 4 P&Y bucks in consecutive years with a homemade wooden bow, so my knowledge comes from elsewhere besides internet bulletin boards. So, a caution about killing dogs, collared, feral or otherwise, and a note here esp. to deer hunters who feel that hunting dogs run off "their" deeryou better be damn sure you know what you're doing before you pull the trigger or let an arrow fly because some dogheads are insanely protective of their buddies.


----------



## viper1

Gepetto said:


> YOu haven't spent much woods time if you haven't seen yotes team on deer. As for being loners and vegetarians that won't attack anything bigger than a rabbit unless starving, that is simply laughable insofar as ignorance qualifies as amusement. Sorry if you find my observation offensive, but reality trumps fantasy.
> 
> I've been an avid archery hunter since before most of you were born and have killed my share of deer with traditional tackle, including 4 P&Y bucks in consecutive years with a homemade wooden bow, so my knowledge comes from elsewhere besides internet bulletin boards. So, a caution about killing dogs, collared, feral or otherwise, and a note here esp. to deer hunters who feel that hunting dogs run off "their" deeryou better be damn sure you know what you're doing before you pull the trigger or let an arrow fly because some dogheads are insanely protective of their buddies.



OK Daniel Boone! I'm 59 now not sure how old you are. I also been hunting all my life and for quite a few years spent every day in the woods. When I wasnt fishing. I've probably killed more deer then you ever seen. With re curve,crossbow,compound shot gun,rifle and mussel loader. Most my knowledge comes from experiences and what I read on reliable sites. I taught hunters safety for over 15 years and have a golden life card. I was president and treasure at sportsmen club, I was treasure of federation of sportsmen clubs of Columbiana county. I taught archery and trap shooting for the 4h shooting sports, and have organized 3 sportsman club youth groups.I'm a life member of NRA. and I can go on. I know they can group but have never seen it in Ohio. Their preferred food is small game and mice and do eat a lot of grass and stuff. Worst attack I have ever heard of in Ohio was when one got into it with a couple small dogs on a leash and the women got bit on the ankle while fighting it off her dog. Never been a death or serious attack that I'm aware of. When hungry or they get to many they have been know to kill a calf or sheep but not a human. I don't take much fact from just a bulletin board. Including your post as I am well aware of what I said. Try ODNR they have reliable info there. Also as far as dogs if their chasing deer they will pack also and do more damage then coyotes. And dog packs will attack people too! I know from 2 different occasions. If they chase deer I shoot them! Owners should take care of their own. Just as cat owners should.


----------



## viper1

hopin to cash said:


> Don't want to sound like a member of PETA or nothing but just want to make sure that when we pass on the tradition of hunting we take the time to explain our tactics. Don't like the tactic of teaching people to shoot at what they may consider wild dogs vs yotes. When we were kids we spent many hours a field with our labs and beagles at night. Training young beagles on snow under full moons was one of the best things ever. Seeing the beagles chase rabbits (nocturnal they are) in training was much bigger thrill than the shooting. Please keep in mind that the one day you pull the trigger on some little kids dog because you got land owner permission will haunt you for life. I have recently started hunting yotes and have passed on a few sure shots because I 2nd quessed dog or yote. Thank God when were youngsters our neighbors didn't allow some of you out to fox or cyote hunt. Not sure what you get at the fur takers for a dead dog but I would guess nothing.


I don't approve of killing for no reason. Be it cat ,dog or any thing. 3 reasons to kill in my book is.If their causing damage or hurting some thing. If your going to eat it. Or in self defense. Goes for any thing even people! Owners that care so much for their pets don't turn them loose to get hurt or killed. Cats and dogs in the woods or running loose are no good for any body. In our neighbor hood alone 1 guy has released over 30 cats. He raised them, now they fend for them self. No animal shelters will take them with out you paying. So some times it comes down to one choice. I had to shoot two dogs in the winter last year. Both running loose with no collars. Both hungry and mean. Wouldn't let us out sid with out problems. Called humane society(because it really does hurt me shooting someones dog) and they said we don't come out and pick them up. I said if they didn't I would have to shoot. They said do what you have too! Called dog pound they said about the same thing. So what do you expect of people? I'm not going to let your pet upset my life or people on my property so KEEP THEM WHERE THEY BELONG! at home.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm 26 and couldnt even tell you how many times i've seen yotes chasing deer. .. not sure where your hunting but you should pay more attention, and dont criticize people for helping preserve a pastime that you and all of us enjoy.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## [email protected]

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1

Gepetto said:


> If they chase deer you shoot 'em, right? I have years on you, son. And your years, 59 of them, didn't work to illuminate much, did they? I guess the best that can be said of them is that you got that many.
> 
> Pay attention. I didn't say that yotes packed, I said they teamed. Do you recognize the difference? I didn't say dogs don't pack and chase deer. I did also claim that yotes kill deer, and I've seen it, from fawns to full grown deer. I also did say, in so many words, that you are an idiot.
> 
> My dogs won't run deer, but I've had some as youngsters that would until I could get a handle on them. I hope for your sake that you don't meet up with someone like me under those circumstances.
> 
> As for credentials, I've hunted on four continents with the bow and arrow, never with a crossgun, and I've killed everything from moose to bear to elk to feral hogs to goats to chipmunks, all fair chase. Don't go puffing yourself too big when you're talking in the dark.


Really not knowing you your opinion doesn't mean much. But as long as you live you'll 1 person who thinks your great! Your self. LOL As for idiot i'd say any one who says that from a simple bbs site conversation on't have much to judge for so go look in the mirror. LOL


----------



## bobk

viper1 said:


> If they chase deer I shoot them! Owners should take care of their own. Just as cat owners should.


You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Bad Bub

Why does it always have to turn into a i have x amount of years hunting, killed a mulie on mars, trained 543 sasquatches how to shoot a bow??????? You want to shoot someones dog, fine. Do it. Just pray that night it doesn't belong to me..... if your threatened by a dog you have no choice, but a dog running through the woods doing what is instictivly natural to them is hardly a threat. The dog pound will come get a dog and as far as i'm concerned they are the only people with the authority to kill a stray dog unless there is an immediate threat.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1

bobk said:


> You should be very proud of yourself.


I am them dogs have no more business killing a deer as a coyote would. Most the dogs I see in the woods are mean and turned out by there owner.Don't call me bad, call the people who raise them then turn them loose bad.Also don't know but a couple people that won't kill them chasing deer. And I know a whole lot of hunters.


----------



## viper1

Bad Bub said:


> Why does it always have to turn into a i have x amount of years hunting, killed a mulie on mars, trained 543 sasquatches how to shoot a bow??????? You want to shoot someones dog, fine. Do it. Just pray that night it doesn't belong to me..... if your threatened by a dog you have no choice, but a dog running through the woods doing what is instictivly natural to them is hardly a threat. The dog pound will come get a dog and as far as i'm concerned they are the only people with the authority to kill a stray dog unless there is an immediate threat.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Sorry I let that old cuss trick me into a pissing contest. I don't usually talk that way. I believe fully in our young hunters. Me and the peole in the organizations I belong to. Make a point of involving new people young and old. I have said I kill nothing for no reason. But running deer down is a reason. Let me clarify. I'm not talking one dog. One dog hardly ever can run a deer down. But stray like to get together and by taking turns they will and do kill deer.My apologies for the other stuff. Now I will unscribe this post so I get no more replies. This is beating a dead horse.


----------



## Gepetto

A hunter values his heritage and has a regard for his surroundings beyond a "me-and-mine" perspective. Apparently you know some folks who kill things, but you know no hunters and are shamefully arrogant in terming yourself one.


----------



## Smokinbubba

ORC addresses this problem, section 955.22 ........look it up. Owners of these animals are breaking the law. Shoot the dog or arrest the owner.... you make the call  BTW old yeller vs kujo. BIG difference. You guys make me laugh and im just a new guy!! Take a pill and go to bed.


----------



## Muskarp

Gepetto said:


> A hunter values his heritage and has a regard for his surroundings beyond a "me-and-mine" perspective. Apparently you know some folks who kill things, but you know no hunters and are shamefully arrogant in terming yourself one.


Very true! Thank you for posting. It seems there are too many "hunters" ( I use this term loosely) that are willing to let lead and arrows fly at just about anything that moves. ^ see: Grand River WA. It's drama queens like this that scare me while bird hunting with my Lab. He's held "hostage" in his home by ravenous dogs. This is the same type of clown that is going to claim my dog was chasing a deer, just because he bumped a deer from it's bed while grouse/ woodcock or pheasant hunting and the deer ran through the area a minute in front of us. Seems all slobs have "excuses" for discharging their firearms at everything that moves.


----------



## nicklesman

wow cabin fever has set in. this threads time is numbered. It is a shame some of you took it to the extent you did. There is no need for name calling here. We are all suppose to be sportsman. We all have our beliefs. We all believe our views are right. The issue of shooting dogs is a sensative one to me as i had a dog get shot as a young child. I try hard not to get into these threads but they always rope me in. lol. Hunt hard and hunt safe. No need to name call we are all adults here.


----------



## Gepetto

Smokinbubba, I don't know what you're quotin' and I don't know what you're smokin', but you, sir, are in grievous error. If I'm out hunting and my dog gets out of pocket and you shoot it, so long as it is not endangering you or your livestock, then at the least your actions warrant civil litigation.

I've been on both sides of this issue, personally. I shot a dog that I thought meant to harm me when I climbed down from a deer stand some four or five years ago, and I had a person shoot and kill one of my hounds after midnight the first hour of legal **** season in my neighbor's woods, where I had permission to hunt, about 40 years ago (it still sticks in my craw). Neither experience is something I wish on another man. I said it before and I'll say it again, amidst all the posturing and manly bravado here, if you shoot a dog, you better damn well be sure you know what you're doing, and if it belongs to anyone half as stupid as you are, you better damn well be ready for unwelcome consequences.


----------



## Gepetto

Huntinbull, consider this situation. My dogs are treed at the edge of a woods. I tie them as I usually do and circle the tree looking for a shot at the squirrel. A yote comes in to the commotion through the adjacent picked cornfield, starts coursing back and forth at about 40 yards, yapping at the dogs. I forget the sq. and get a shot off at the yote. My male dog can't take it. At the sound of the rifle, with his attention now on the yote, he twists and wrests free of the collar, giving pursuit. The yote runs into the next woods and you're there in a tree stand deer hunting. At sight of the yote you grab your bow. Next animal to appear is a dog with no collar, running silent close behind the yote. You gonna shoot at my dog?


----------



## Gepetto

And Viper, it was hard to glean the point of your tirade, but I think the gist of it is that I don't know you so how could I judge you. Sorry if I hurt your feelings, but if you shoot dogs under the circumstances you say you do, I know enough about you to make an informed judgment, and I hope never to have the distasteful experience of making your personal acquaintance.


----------



## viper1

Gepetto said:


> And Viper, it was hard to glean the point of your tirade, but I think the gist of it is that I don't know you so how could I judge you. Sorry if I hurt your feelings, but if you shoot dogs under the circumstances you say you do, I know enough about you to make an informed judgment, and I hope never to have the distasteful experience of making your personal acquaintance.


Ignorant people don't hurt my feelings.But no matter how hard some one tries to straighten it out some just have to make up things to try and prove there opinion. So I either have to think they are to old to grip what people are saying or too young to understand.Well neither is wrong but hard to hold a conversation with. My dads 83 and at times he gets that way too. You seem to turn every thing to your way of thinking. So be it I dont really care. I wasnt going to get into this stupid stuff again but I have a lot of options too and havnt learned to keep my mouth shut either. So say what you must. But I have found times dogs should be shot. That is always my last resort. I have never really felt any fear from coyotes but if i did Id shot it to. I hate killing any animal even wild life. But I like the meat and we put it to good use. I also feel that for a few exceptions its the owners fault for letting dogs or pets to run. Im not stupid and shoot at them for that as said.I only said if needed i will shoot. Really dont know anyone that wont.


----------



## ezbite

Gepetto said:


> Huntinbull, consider this situation. My dogs are treed at the edge of a woods. I tie them as I usually do and circle the tree looking for a shot at the squirrel. A yote comes in to the commotion through the adjacent picked cornfield, starts coursing back and forth at about 40 yards, yapping at the dogs. I forget the sq. and get a shot off at the yote. My male dog can't take it. At the sound of the rifle, with his attention now on the yote, he twists and wrests free of the collar, giving pursuit. The yote runs into the next woods and you're there in a tree stand deer hunting. At sight of the yote you grab your bow. Next animal to appear is a dog with no collar, running silent close behind the yote. You gonna shoot at my dog?


seriously??? you need to contact hollywood, you got skillz to be a screen play writer.lol.


----------



## Gepetto

Ezbite, the only thing funny about this thread is the alacrity with which some of you consider shooting at another man's dog. That and the irony of Viper calling someone else ignorant. If you had sufficient woods-time before you chimed in with your impersonation of Viper, you would know that it's a common occurence to have yotes move in on treed dogs and on beagles running rabbits. It's also quite common for a Mt. Cur (or any dog of sufficient size) to give them chase, and I've had my male dog run them for over a mile by gps tracking when they challenged him. Indeed several of my friends in Indiana couple Curs with foxhounds for the purpose, and with deadly effectiveness.

The purpose of my hypothetical situation, which in component form I have experienced, is to cause someone a thoughtful pause before commiting an irretrievable act. Apparently thoughtfulness is not part of your repertoire.

Please, be very, very sure of what you're doing when you shoot at a dog. If you are out calling yotes from ambush, be sure. If one comes by you apparently running with coyotes or apparently chasing a deer, be sure. Maybe it's too much to ask of this generation of scoffers who've learned it all from bulletin boards and like to puff up there for twice their size, but try to be civil and acknowledge that there are others sharing crowded and shrinking resources with you.


----------



## Gepetto

And yes, I am old, but I'm still in good health, take no medication of any sort for anything, spend more days on the water or in the woods than I don't, and can outhunt many of you cheeseburgers half my age. Time is more precious to me because I see it running out, so I'm inclined to spend it judiciously. Therefore, no more trying to counsel reasonable behavior here. So, at the very, very least, make sure it's not my dog you shoot when you shoot one, because I've lived my life. Oh, and I hunt most everywhere. ;-)


----------



## viper1

[email protected] said:


> Viper is just a dog killing piece of......well anyway also very childish he's sending me pm's calling me an a$$hole.....really!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Just told you not to make it personal. And I think a personal message is more of a place to day it then making a drama so other people are bothered by it. I dont have to put a show on.
If you could read english,your not an illegal are you? You would see I only kill for a reason. I have dogs daily 5-6 or more in my yard. I dont shoot them. And I already explained my self.So I won't no more. Throw your little tantrum and keep calling names. Maybe some of the children will think your big.


----------

